# Just finished this knife today



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I decided a while back to make a knife for my hunting partner. I figured it would be good practice for me and would be a good gift for one of my closest friends. I won't bore you all with the whole story just a few pics of the various stages of the build. Unfortunately I did not take a picture of the original stock I made the knife from but it started life as a 14" Nicholson Mill Bastard file.

After cutting grinding the blade profile:


After the initial grinding:


Grips in their unfinished state, I opted to inlay a 7mm Rem Mag Case head in each grip since that's what he hunts with:


Here's the project before final assembly, handles are red oak and were stained and then sprayed with a satin polyurethane:


After final assembly:




And a close up of the grip:


-Infidel


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

turned out pretty nice Infidel. i like it


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love it, but why you call it a bastard?
No, seriously, nice work, I remember you stating he loves 7mm Mag. 
A good friend will bail you out of jail
A true friend will be in jail with you.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Deebo said:


> A true friend will be in jail with you.


Bahahahah!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I am wondering what steps you used to temper the blade? Files can be brittle. My father-in-law made knives, always thought something I might do. He passed away before I could learn much.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Infidel, that is a work of art. Very nice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of work went to that looks great.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

skrew loose,

with the files you can heat them to a cherry red then dip them in an oil solution,(iused wax and used tranny fluid mixture,make sure you have a lid cause it will flame) once you do that you need to check it for cracks cause as you say the files are brittle. if its good and still straight you put it into an oven at about 350 degrees.leave it about 3 houirs that should anneal it enough that it doesnt brake. think thats right i havent made any knives in years though. i did buy a new forge 2 days ago though so maybe soon


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I love it, but why you call it a bastard?
> No, seriously, nice work, I remember you stating he loves 7mm Mag.
> A good friend will bail you out of jail
> A true friend will be in jail with you.


He's kept me out of jail and I'm sure he'd go with me if need be. Absolutely positive he'd help me hide the body if the situation presented itself too.



> I am wondering what steps you used to temper the blade? Files can be brittle. My father-in-law made knives, always thought something I might do. He passed away before I could learn much.


First you have to soften the steel, in this case get a good hot fire going and drop the file in and then let it burn out. When the fire's cold pull the file out and it should be soft enough to grind. Heat treating is the process Mule13 described, I find that if you use a container with a large opening the fumes don't ignite when you drop the blade in the motor oil. I use a foil roasting pan with a couple inches of used oil in it. Works great but man that oil sputters and spits so make sure you wear some old clothes and don't get too close to the pan. You know the steel is hot enough when it won't stick to a magnet (old speaker magnets work great for this).

Thanks for the input guys, I'm glad you guys like it. Unfortunately I'm no leather worker so I had to have a local guy make a sheath for it but he's pretty backed up and it won't be ready until March. I really enjoy the process of making knives and am considering trying to make this a retirement income. I've got a few years to perfect the skills so we'll see what develops.

-Infidel


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Great job! That's an awesome looking blade


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With a file the final heat treatment should be two hours (or more) at 550F and quench it in oil. That will take the brittleness out of the blade but leave it hard enough for a good edge.
If you want to make it softer to work then heat it to the point it loses the ability to hold a magnet and the cool it slowly in vermiculite. (about 24 hours)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the come backs. I do have some buffing wheels and a small torch plus misl stuff like jewelers vise, needle files, bunch of various stag horn and what not. Might as well makes use of it. Thanks again, appreciate it. Wasn't looking to hi-jack the thread.


----------

